

Mozilla not commenting on whether or not their Google deal has been renewed - fpgeek
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/bott/firefox-faces-uncertain-future-as-google-deal-apparently-ends/4241

======
barredo
From Marco's post

> Now, it’s a bloated, slow, unstable monster that’s often a pain in this web
> developer’s ass.

Firefox needs its own Firefox spin-off as Mozilla did back in the day.

